# دوائر ال fm حقيقة ام خيال



## nayefacc (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بعد تجربة العديد من الدوائر احترت 

لماذ لاتعمل معي اي دارة FM علما انني املك محلل اشارة

رغم ذلك احصل على بداية اهتزاز ثم يختفي بسرعة مع انني غيرت جميع القيم للقطع المستخدمة

ارجو من لديه الخبرة والهندسة الحقيقية

شرح وتحليل مفصل وممل

لدارة اف ام بسيطة وسبب وجود كل قطعة وماذا لوغيرنا قيم القطع

وهل هناك قاعدة لقيم الملف والمكثف عند ربطها كمهتز

مثال:ملف 1nH مع مكثف 1uF هل تهتز ويستمر

حيث انني جربت معظم دوائر FM ولم تعمل اي منها

خطوى خطوى لوسحت 

وشكرا


----------



## alsaneyousef (26 يونيو 2009)

اخي ما عليك الا ان تتأكد من توصيل الترانزستوراا,ونوع الملف ,اهم شي الملف,,اذا وضعت ملف سلك ناعم ولففتة دائريآ واستعمل برغي,,تستطيع اان تتحكم في التردد,,ان تتحكم في حثية الملف تتحكم في التردد..,,,http://w1.859.telia.com/~u85920178/rx/tda7000.htm


----------



## alsaneyousef (26 يونيو 2009)

استعمل هذة الدائرة في خط التلفون .دائرة سهلة, ,, ,استعملها في الحلا ال ,لا نة تستطيع ان تتجسس ,اعتقد,,خذ بالك http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/phonebug.asp


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يونيو 2009)

nayefacc قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بعد تجربة العديد من الدوائر احترت
> لماذ لاتعمل معي اي دارة FM علما انني املك محلل اشارة
> رغم ذلك احصل على بداية اهتزاز ثم يختفي بسرعة مع انني غيرت جميع القيم للقطع المستخدمة
> ...


لماذا لا تضع الدائرة التى استخدمتها للمناقشة؟


> مثال:ملف 1nH مع مكثف 1uF هل تهتز ويستمر


بالطبع لأ - المكثف 1 ميكرو كيماوى وهو أولا غير دقيق ، ثانيا لا يصلح للترددات العالية و ثالثا ذو قطبية أى لا يصلح لكثير من دوائر الإهتزاز و من القيم انت تريد تردد 5 ميجا - اقل بكثير من نطاق اف ام


> حيث انني جربت معظم دوائر FM ولم تعمل اي منها
> خطوى خطوى لوسحت
> وشكرا


 اقرأ هذه السلسلة لتعرف المزيد عن الملفات والمكثفات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يونيو 2009)

اخى
رجاء وضع الدائرة أو تحديد أى من الرابطين بأعلاه تقصد فقد قمت بالرد على سؤالك وبعد معرفة مشكلة الملف و المكثف ندرس باقى الدائرة!!!


----------



## nayefacc (27 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم
اولا

اشكركم جميعا على سرعة الاجابة الغير متوقعة

ومن ما لا شك فيه ان الاخ ماجد عباس عنده الشرح الوافي للدارة
لذلك اشكره جزيل الشكر
واشكر الاخوى الذي وضعو روايط لدارات اخرة
لكن الموضوع اكبر من مجرد رسم على الورق
الموضوع في نظري بغاية الاهمية
حيث لا فائدة من تطبيق دارة منقولة دون فهما وفهم كيف تعمل
والتعديل عيها وتطويرها بل وعمل شيء جديد غير مسبوق
وخصوصا في جوائر الاهتزاز لاهميتها
فلنناقش الموضوع ونخطئ ونتعلم من اخطائنا

ولو كان المطلوب دارة 
FM
فقط لكنت اشتريت دارة جاهزة وارحت رأسي
لكن ارتاحت رؤسنا قرون حتى قرب ينشأ لها قرون
الى متى هذه الراحة

بصراحة لا استطيع شرح مدى اهمية مناقشة وتحليل الدوائر


على كل حال اشكركم جميعاً
واعتذر منكم اذا بدر مني سوء دون قصد

ولنبدء المناقشة ونقول 
بسم الله 
--------------------------------------


















اما بالنسبة للملف والمكثف
تعمدت اضع الفرق الكبير بينهما
لتوضيح السوأل هل يوجد قاعدة علمية اوجدول يبين القيم التي ممكن ان تربط مع بعضها
-----------
اما الدارة في نظري لا يمكن لها ان تعمل
واذا عملت فهذا شيئ عجيب
لأن الترانسيستور يتغذى من المقاومة الموصولة بمصدر التغذية مباشرة 
سيبقا في حالة عمل ولا يهتز
والذي يهتز الملف والمكثف فترة قصيرة حتى يفرغ المكثف كلياً







هذا والباقي عندكم افادكم الله ووفقكم






​


----------



## nayefacc (27 يونيو 2009)

الصورة الرابعة​



شكراً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

اخى
حتى اجهز لك الشرح رجاء قراءة هذا الشرح من السلسلة و الصفحات التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-9.html
يشرح التغذية الخلفية و كيف تصنع المذبذبات

هذا المذبذب معروف باسم Colpitts Oscillator و المكثف الذى وضعته مع الملف يجب الا يكون موجودا


----------



## nayefacc (27 يونيو 2009)

​
اخي ماجد عباس اشكرك واشكر اهتمامك

بالنسبة لمواضيعك قرأتها جميها واعجبت كثيراً بها

واحتقظت بنسخ منها كمرجع 

لا يوُمل تسلم بداك

اخيك 
نايف نظمي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

بعد قراءة الموضوع أرجو ان تتذكر أن شرط الإهتزاز أن يكون فى الدخل X1 والخرج X2 والتغذية الخلفية أى من الخرج للدخل X3
شرطى الإهتزاز أن يكون
X1+X2+X3=0
و أن يختلف X3 عن كل من X1,X2 لذا لو 
X1,X2 مكثفات كان يسمى Colpitts ووجب أن تربط الخرج بالدخل بملف
و إن كان
X1,X2 ملفات كان يسمى Hartly ووجب أن تربط الخرج بالدخل بمكثف
التردد الذى يحقق العلاقة
X1+X2+X3=0
هو التردد الذى تهتز عنده الدائرة
طبعا لو كانت X1 مكثف مثل حالتك تكون 
X1=1/ jwC1
و تكون X2
X2=1/ jwC2
و تكون X3
X3= jwL
و طبعا 
W=2*3.14*Frequency

لمزيد من المعلومات
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colpitts_oscillator

http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/oscillators/colpitts-oscillators.htm


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> بعد قراءة الموضوع أرجو ان تتذكر أن شرط الإهتزاز أن يكون فى الدخل x1 والخرج x2 والتغذية الخلفية أى من الخرج للدخل x3
> شرطى الإهتزاز أن يكون
> x1+x2+x3=0
> و أن يختلف x3 عن كل من x1,x2 لذا لو
> ...




ما شاء الله تحليل مفيد و منطقي .. افدتني كثيرآ 

بارك الله فيك و في الاخ نايف نظمي ,,
ممكن ترون ان هذا النقاش بين اثنين فقط .. ولكن ارى انكم تفيدون الكثير ,.,
وكثير من الطلاب يرجعون بمصادرهم الى نقاشات الاخوان هنا:20:

واصل مواضيعك الممتعة اخي نايف و افكارك و بالتوفيق لكم 

مر من هنا ,,
ملآعب الآسنة ’’
​


----------



## nayefacc (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ملاعب الأسنة قال:


> ما شاء الله تحليل مفيد و منطقي .. افدتني كثيرآ
> 
> بارك الله فيك و في الاخ نايف نظمي ,,
> ممكن ترون ان هذا النقاش بين اثنين فقط .. ولكن ارى انكم تفيدون الكثير ,.,
> ...



اخي 

ملآعب الآسنة

لطف جميل منك اشكرك جزيل الشكر والاحترام

ولكن اخي لا تتوقع مني الكثير . مالدي مجرد افكار ومحاولات باأت جميعها بالفشل

لأنني فني تصليح تلفزيونات باخبرا ولست مهندساً

صدقني لاكثر من خمسة اشهر وانا على دارة اف ام ولم تعمل بعد

لكن مادام انت والاخ المهندس ماجد عباس موجودين ان شاء الله بننجح :12:

اكرر شكري لك. :31:


----------



## sara m (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريتنى كنت اعرف افيدك

معلش اعزورنى


----------

